# Bladder snail eggs



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I have noticed a clear bubbly glob by my filter and I can't imagine what else it could be since I only have guppies, ghost shrimp, one mystery snail, and my one bladder snail. I am curious if I can move them to have them hatch in another tank and if so, how would I go about that? Do guppies eat baby snails?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i dont know if guppies will eat your snails or not... i have seen it happen, but i think its hit or miss with them. as for removing them, i have no idea. it would probably just be easier to move the bladder snail, since it will be laying eggs again soon anyway.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I just noticed 2 more large blobs... I did want baby snails but this is nuts


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

bladder snails reproduce like mad. one can turn into several thousand in a matter of weeks...


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

noooo! I loved just the one...but I only have a 10 gallon tank haha, my guppies want nothing to do with the eggs... It seems one of my ghost shrimp has taken an interest in one glob but I can't be sure. Thank you for your help


----------

